
Freelance vs. Full-time - danw
http://www.amymahon.com/freelance-vs-full-time/
======
cdeutmey
Although going freelance sounds intriguing, I doubt that anyone like me with 4
kids and a wife to support would be brave enough to try it.

~~~
jon_dahl
You'd be surprised. I have several friends with multiple children who
freelance. One, in fact, left a stable job just a few months ago to go
independent.

I think it's a myth that freelancing is less stable than a regular job. They
both have risks. Your employer can go under, or let you go for political
reasons, or restructure you out of work, or get bought by another company. As
a freelancer, you have a completely different set of risks, but you're
rewarded well to take the risk - such that you typically only have to work 8-9
months/year to make the same amount you'd make as an employee.

